# HGVC McAlpin resale units



## SmithOp (Oct 22, 2016)

There is an owner resale office here, they have this price list on the desk.






Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## phil1ben (Oct 23, 2016)

We are an owner there and go about 3 times per year. We love that resort and it is the reason we bought HGVC.......but we bought resale. Those prices seem to be about 40-50% higher than the resale market. I think you can buy a 7000 point platinum package resale for between $8-9,000.00. We paid less in 2010. Keep in mind that SB has higher maintenance fees. This year over $1600.00 (all in) for a 7000 point platinum package.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 23, 2016)

Prices are probably due to being brokered by HGVC.  I'm going to stop in the office tomorrow to see if these qualify for elite benefits.

We are loving it too, first visit.  We are going to gator park today to do the airboat tour.  Gold Oct season is a great time to visit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Oct 23, 2016)

That sounds fun. Did you rent a car? Are there manatees nearby?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 23, 2016)

presley said:


> That sounds fun. Did you rent a car? Are there manatees nearby?





No car, we are using Uber.  Heading out in 30 min for the shuttle pickup, hope to see some manatees out in the glades at the park.

https://www.gatorpark.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 23, 2016)

Turned out to be a bust, just your basic roadside gator park.  We went out for a spin about a mile and looked at a few sleepy alligators then the obligatory show and picture op with a 3 footer.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 23, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Turned out to be a bust, just your basic roadside gator park.  We went out for a spin about a mile and looked at a few sleepy alligators then the obligatory show and picture op with a 3 footer.
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk



Sounds like the classic Florida tourist stop.  

Interesting that McAlpin has a resale office onsite..  

We have only been to Miami once, many years ago.  Its definitely on my list of HGVC locations to visit.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 23, 2016)

If you want manatees you need to head north and west. The best place for manatees is Crystal river and Weeki Wachee. 

It's hillbilly country but has lots of critters


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 24, 2016)

When in Miami, you must go to Little Havana and dine at Versailles.
See: www.versaillesrestaurant.com
.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 25, 2016)

*Elite Benefits for HGVC Direct Resales*



SmithOp said:


> Prices are probably due to being brokered by HGVC.  I'm going to stop in the office tomorrow to see if these qualify for elite benefits.
> 
> We are loving it too, first visit.  We are going to gator park today to do the airboat tour.  Gold Oct season is a great time to visit.
> 
> ...



I believe that these purchases do qualify for Elite Benefits.  We received our Elite Benefits from buying resales directly from an HGVC representative.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> When in Miami, you must go to Little Havana and dine at Versailles.
> See: www.versaillesrestaurant.com
> .





We found several locations for a Cafe Versailles at the airport.  We missed it in Little Havana.

http://www.globalmia.com/globalmia_cafe_versailles.html



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> I believe that these purchases do qualify for Elite Benefits.  We received our Elite Benefits from buying resales directly from an HGVC representative.





Correct, I confirmed with the person at the sales desk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phil1ben (Oct 26, 2016)

As we said we love the South Beach property and it was the sole reason we decided to buy a timeshare (resale). But understand going in that the maintenance fees are among the highest in the program. See below for 2017:

South Beach 7000 Points Platinum (2 Bedroom)

2017 Club Dues: $159.00
2017 Reserve Fee: $269.40
2017 Operating Fee: $1069.62
2017 Real Estate Taxes: 134.63
Voluntary ARDA Fee: $5.00

Total 2017: $1634.65

2016 Total for the above: $1623.19

The increase over 2016 is less than 1%.

The total fees in 2011 were $1396.86. Not too bad. A 16% increase in 6 years. 

We have used our home week benefit twice but if you are not going to use it, might be better to buy in LV with lower maintenance fees and then reserve days as you want them during the 9 month window.


----------



## Jason245 (Oct 26, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> When in Miami, you must go to Little Havana and dine at Versailles.
> See: www.versaillesrestaurant.com
> .


There are so many places with better Cuban food with a more local feel.. it amazes me that people still go here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## onenotesamba (Oct 26, 2016)

Are they only selling re-sale McAlpin units, or do they have inventory from other properties?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> Are they only selling re-sale McAlpin units, or do they have inventory from other properties?





Just McAlpin from what I could see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## archsof (Nov 2, 2016)

*Resale for Elite*

McAlpin only resells their properties.  It will only count towards Elite status if you have purchased a retail property @ $30K or above (any HGVC, no affiliates).  

We purchased in Vegas and @ Anderson Ocean Club before ever finding TUG (yes, my mistake...).  The benefit was we were able to purchase 2 McAlpin resale units and receive Elite Plus status.  It was easy.  It's come in handy for our family on exchanges and use all the points.  It's actually fun to go to the owner's meeting and see the look on the salesperson's face.  They never believe us. 

The only problem w/ McAlpin are the high fees, especially on the 2-bdrm.  If you don't have the 30K spent on retail property, I would buy elsewhere and save on the annual fees.

You can negotiate it down from the prices shown.  The 2-bdrm platinum will go for 10-12K, but depends on the current HGVC owner.  Some demand higher.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 2, 2016)

archsof said:


> McAlpin only resells their properties.  It will only count towards Elite status if you have purchased a retail property @ $30K or above (any HGVC, no affiliates).
> 
> We purchased in Vegas and @ Anderson Ocean Club before ever finding TUG (yes, my mistake...).  The benefit was we were able to purchase 2 McAlpin resale units and receive Elite Plus status.  It was easy.  It's come in handy for our family on exchanges and use all the points.  It's actually fun to go to the owner's meeting and see the look on the salesperson's face.  They never believe us.
> 
> ...



It makes me wonder why the fees are so high?

It's not like there are a huge amount of amenities there to pay for.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 2, 2016)

archsof said:


> McAlpin only resells their properties.  It will only count towards Elite status if you have purchased a retail property @ $30K or above (any HGVC, no affiliates).



This did not match my experience when I bought my Surf Club resale week (from the on-site sales office).  They bumped me to Elite w/ that purchase, even though I certainly did not meet the $30K retail requirement of previous purchases.  I guess it could have changed, or varies from sales office to sales office.

Kurt


----------



## archsof (Nov 3, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> This did not match my experience when I bought my Surf Club resale week (from the on-site sales office).  They bumped me to Elite w/ that purchase, even though I certainly did not meet the $30K retail requirement of previous purchases.  I guess it could have changed, or varies from sales office to sales office.
> 
> Kurt



Hi Kurt,

The 30K was told to me by another salesperson @ HGVC Vegas on the Strip in July'16 after he didn't believe we achieved Elite Plus w/ the resale @ McAlpin.  He didn't have any motivation on the subject as he knew we would never buy from him.  His advice was to purchase more to achieve Premier if we wanted it.  We closed in Dec'15.  It could be we were told only McAlpin properties would qualify or at least that was what we were led to believe.  Thanks for the info.

Never have seen documentation on it. 

Jerry


----------



## phil1ben (Nov 3, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> It makes me wonder why the fees are so high?
> 
> It's not like there are a huge amount of amenities there to pay for.



The Operating expenses are higher because they are historic buildings. Also the RE taxes are high but this is relatively small compared to the OE. HGVC still gets their pound of flesh by hammering the facility on Maintenance and Asset Management fees. Because you are in the heart of South Beach I also assume that the labor and material costs are high. 

Having said that we are still happy with our resale purchase at South Beach. I would do it again.


----------

